
A second whistleblower working at Google comes forward to warn of search bias - artificialLimbs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1VeElBAeas
======
throwgoogleaway
Before people start shooting the messenger (Project Veritas a.k.a PV), I
highly recommend watching congressional testimony [1], [2] by Google lawyers &
employees where, under oath, they've confirmed materials from P.V. leaks to be
accurate.

Google's only defense in the testimonies was that seemingly partisan actions
weren't company policy, but actions of a few individuals. That line of defense
fails to hold muster when said actions repeat like clockwork.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX6LlEcJ4nw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX6LlEcJ4nw)

[2]:
[https://youtu.be/zIniYSkAWo0?t=5074](https://youtu.be/zIniYSkAWo0?t=5074)

------
FlowNote
Not a single comment from anyone who has actually gone through the documents,
like they don't reveal important AI security exploits caused by the "good
intentions" of Google's morally superior engineers. Why is that?

Is HackerNews supposed to just assume Google is the paragon of moral
supremacy? If so, can we get that written in the TOS so people know what to
expect?

~~~
lliamander
I've read a few of the documents (by no means all) and I'm just left wondering
where the meat is?

There have been other leaks that suggest a rather unpleasant political mono-
culture, and some creepiness with the "bring your whole self to work attitude"
and I don't doubt that the Google execs would be glad to be rid of Trump, but
I don't see a "smoking gun" of obvious conspiracy.

------
jiveturkey
meh. 85% ad for PV, 15% information about Google.

It could have been much more impactful if done the other way around.

I would also like to point out it's hosted on youtube. Delicious.

Now that said, this is indeed troubling information. It seems unlikely to be
the intentional action of a small cabal. More likely, standard groupthink
behavior. "How corporations go bad."

It's the reason the US founders wanted the 3 branches of government. Google
would do well to create an ombudsman position. They are very powerful and they
need internal checks and balances that are perhaps antagonistic.

